# the viv + extras i won



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

hi all 
sorry it took a while but have been ill.
this is the viv and extras I won in the comp..
viv is part built as am kitting it out for the new baby monitor..



the box of extras I got. 
there is a thermometer and another food pot and lamp bracket that I have made use of already that is not in the pic..



thanx once more to geko zone and viv plus for donating to the comp..


----------



## Vivplus (Dec 4, 2013)

*great*

Hope you enjoy your reward and only brings you happy moments in the future.
just a small suggestion, 
I would have personally had the back panel turned around so the nice looking sides of the vents face inwards and the minifix locking mechanisms face backwards, just a suggestion.
regards,
Pav 
vivplus


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

Vivplus said:


> Hope you enjoy your reward and only brings you happy moments in the future.
> just a small suggestion,
> I would have personally had the back panel turned around so the nice looking sides of the vents face inwards and the minifix locking mechanisms face backwards, just a suggestion.
> regards,
> ...


 yup sorted that out, is what happens when someone else builds it for me ..


----------



## Vivplus (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Strabo,
is the set up ready for a photo shoot?

Pav

Vivplus


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

just got the 2 for now


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Could be wrong but I'm sure it's dangerous to have a plastic holder and have a ceramic bulb in them, surely it may melt or worse set fire?


----------

